# heartening



## perpend

The parents' patience was so heartening.

Die Geduld der Eltern war so ermutigend.

Kann man das so sagen? Kontext: Man schaut ein Baseball-Spiel zu, wo nur kleine Kinder mitspielen, und die Eltern/Coaches habe unendlich viel Geduld, um das ueberhaupt moeglich zu machen.


----------



## Hutschi

Can you give more context?

Is ist from German to English or vice versum?
What exactly do you mean with "heartening"?


----------



## exgerman

Es bedeutet so was wie ...gab uns eine gute, hoffnungsvolle, Stimmung.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Man könnte vielleicht sagen "herzerfrischend". 

"Die Geduld der Eltern war richtig herzerfrischend". Oder:
"Es war richtig herzerfrischend zu sehen, mit wieviel Geduld die Eltern und Betreuer das Spiel ermöglicht hatten / begleiteten".

Wobei ich mich frage: Warum Geduld?


----------



## perpend

Yeah, I guess exgerman's definition is pretty much it.

This from Merriam-Webster:

*Definition of hearten*:
transitive verb
*:* to give heart to *:* cheer 
— *heart·en·ing·ly* _adverb_ 
*Examples*:


The team's victory has _heartened_ its fans. 
<thinking we were hopelessly lost, we were _heartened_ by the sight of a familiar farmhouse> 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/heartening

I am looking for something idiomatic and was wondering if my own sentence above works. Thanks


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, your sentence "... ermutigend" works, but has another poetic. It contains little "cheering" but much "encouraging". 

"Herzerfrischend" is mostly connected with doing something. Das Spiel der Kinder war herzerfrischend.

"In case of the parents' patients it can be used if you compare it. Example: Im anderen Kindergarten verloren die Eltern die Geduld, es war eine Katastrophe. Die Geduld der Eltern in dem heutigen Kindergarten war richtig herzerfrischend. ..." - So Sowka saw also a flaw to "Geduld" in general in this sentence.

Exgerman's sentence keeps the most of the content, I'd prefer it.
"... gab uns eine gute, hoffnungsvolle, Stimmung."


---

Do you mean "Beharrlichkeit?
War die Geduld vor dem Spiel oder während des Spieles?

"Beharrlichkeit" und "Herzerfrischend" passen besser zusammen.

"Geduld" zusammen mit einer eigenen Tätigkeit => Beharrlichkeit
"Geduld" ohne eigene Tätigkeit => passiv, passt nicht zu herzerfrischend

Mit welcher Geduld/Beharrlichkeit die Eltern das Spiel vorbereitet hatten, war herzerfrischend.

Mit welcher Geduld die Eltern das aufregende Spiel der Kinder verfolgten, war herzerfrischend. - Dieser Satz zeigt Ironie oder er passt nicht.

(Hier passt auch "ermutigend" - hat aber die Nebenbedeutung, dass vorher alles schiefging, man braucht neuen Mut.)

Wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten fragte ich nach dem Kontext.

Es kommt hier auf den genauen Kontext an.

"... stimmte uns hoffnungsvoll" hat die Konnotation, dass die Lage sehr schlecht war, aber sich nunmehr besserte.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Sie haben viel Herz gezeigt ...


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> The parents' patience was so heartening.
> 
> Die Geduld der Eltern war so ermutigend.
> 
> Kann man das so sagen? Kontext: Man schaut ein Baseball-Spiel zu, wo nur kleine Kinder mitspielen, und die Eltern/Coaches habe unendlich viel Geduld, um das ueberhaupt moeglich zu machen.


Würdest Du statt _was so heartening _hier auch _was so encouraging_ oder _gave the children so much confidence_ im Englischen für möglich halten? Wenn ja, dann passt _ermutigend_ sehr gut.


----------



## exgerman

Ich lese den englischen Satz so, daß _heartening_ sich auf das Gefühl der Zuschauer bezieht, nicht auf das der Eltern oder der spielenden Kinder.  Die Zuschauer sagen sich, daß es ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft sei, wie geduldig die Eltern mit den Kindern umgehen.


----------



## berndf

Da könntest Du Recht haben. Ich denke, auch in diesem Fall passt _ermutigend _recht gut.


----------



## Robocop

perpend said:


> The parents' patience was so *heartening*.
> Die Geduld der Eltern war so *ermutigend*.
> Kontext: Man schaut ein Baseball-Spiel zu, wo nur kleine Kinder mitspielen, und die Eltern/Coaches habe unendlich viel Geduld, um das ueberhaupt moeglich zu machen.


I don't get the message of the German translation. Ermutigend für wen und wofür?
Could the following be the intended message:
Die Geduld der Eltern war so *anrührend* (The parents' patience was so touching).


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> I don't get the message of the German translation. Ermutigend für wen und wofür?


Exgermans Interpretation klingt plausibel:





exgerman said:


> Die Zuschauer sagen sich, *daß es ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft sei*, wie geduldig die Eltern mit den Kindern umgehen.


----------



## Robocop

> Die Zuschauer sagen sich, *daß es ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft sei*, wie geduldig die Eltern mit den Kindern umgehen.





berndf said:


> Exgermans Interpretation klingt plausibel:


Die (situative, momentane) Geduld jener Eltern ist also ermutigend für die (ganze?) Zukunft der beteiligten Kinder (oder etwa sogar für die Kinder im allgemeinen)? 
Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## berndf

... für die _sportliche _Zukunft der Kinder. In #1 ist der Kontext ja beschrieben. Da muss man zum Glück nicht raten.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 



berndf said:


> ... für die _sportliche _Zukunft der Kinder. In #1 ist der Kontext ja beschrieben. Da muss man zum Glück nicht raten.



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ähnlich ratlos dastehe wie Robocop. Warum sollte die _Geduld_ der Eltern einen _unbeteiligten Zuschauer_ (so spekulieren wir ja im Moment gemeinsam) hoffnungsfroh _für die sportliche Zukunf_t von Kindern stimmen, die mit ihm überhaupt nichts zu tun haben (er ist ja unbeteiligt)? 

Die einzige Hoffnung, die ich mir in einem solchen Zusammenhang vorstellen kann, wäre eine eher philosophische, in dem Sinne: "So schlecht kann es um die Menschheit nicht bestellt sein, wenn sich Menschen mit soviel Geduld, Einfühlungsvermögen und Geschick um solche kleinen Wesen kümmern, die gerade ein großes Turnier absolvieren...". Eine _solche_ Art von Herzerwärmung habe ich selber schon erlebt.

Aber wie ich sagte: Wir spekulieren. Es tut mir inzwischen leid, dass ich mit einer Idee hervorgetreten bin , nachdem Hutschi darum gebeten hatte, dass perpend die Situation näher beschreiben möge (ich hatte das beim Schreiben nicht richtig realisiert). Ich denke jetzt auch, dass wir die Situation, die perpend vorschwebt, genauer kennen müssten, um gute Vorschläge zu machen. Meine Hauptfragen wären im Moment: 
Worauf genau bezieht sich die Ermutigung (oder jedenfalls die positive Empfindung), welche die Zuschauer empfinden?
In welcher Beziehung stehen sie zu den Kindern und Eltern?


----------



## exgerman

Nicht für die sportliche Zukunft der Kinder, sondern ganz allgemein für die Zukunft der Menschheit.


----------



## perpend

exgerman said:


> Ich lese den englischen Satz so, daß _heartening_ sich auf das Gefühl der Zuschauer bezieht, nicht auf das der Eltern oder der spielenden Kinder.  Die Zuschauer sagen sich, daß es ein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft sei, wie geduldig die Eltern mit den Kindern umgehen.





exgerman said:


> Nicht für die sportliche Zukunft der Kinder, sondern ganz allgemein für die Zukunft der Menschheit.



exgerman has summed up the situation. It is from the perspective of a (non-participating) spectator, and is just a general observation that maybe mankind is not doomed.

Sorry for the confusion. It is an odd context. I tried my best to describe. In the meantime, the discussion turned out pretty darn good. Fast ermutigend, könnte man sagen.  Many thanks.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Prima, perpend -- vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen! Ich kann verstehen, dass es manchmal schwierig ist, eine Situation so zu beschreiben, dass sich die antwortenden Foreros wirklich genau dies darunter vorstellen können, was man selber sich denkt.

Also es ist wirklich ein unbeteiligter Zuschauer, der sich über die Menschheit allgemein Gedanken macht. 

Dein Ursprungssatz "Die Geduld der Eltern war so ermutigend" ist korrekt und enthält im Prinzip auch den gewünschten Gedanken. Dieser Gedanke (dass der Zuschauer an die Menschen allgemein denkt) wird jedoch nicht richtig gut erkennbar.

_Ich empfand die Geduld der Eltern als so ermutigend.
Auf mich wirkte die Geduld der Eltern wirklich ermutigend.
Ich fand die Geduld, mit der die Eltern ihre Kinder behandelten, wirklich ermutigend._

Auf diese Weise wird der persönliche Bezug deutlicher sichtbar.


----------



## Robocop

perpend said:


> exgerman has summed up the situation. It is from the perspective of a (non-participating) spectator, and is just a general observation that maybe mankind is not doomed.


Well, you as the writer have an idea (conception) which you want to express. The readers, on the other hand, do the interpretation based on the recognized facts and if there is room left for speculation, based on their individual imagination. So, forgive me my insisting that without having your explanation I would never ever interpret your phrase according to your intention. It is just too far off.
On reading your phrase alone, my immediate perception would be that the observed scene is *warming the hearts *of the (non-participating) spectators - no less no more.
In German:
Die Geduld der Eltern war so *anrührend* (rührte uns sehr).
Die Geduld der Eltern war so *herzerwärmend/herzerfrischend*.
If the scene is supposed to be "ermutigend", I really miss something ...


----------



## Sowka

Ich empfinde es ganz ähnlich wie Du, Robocop - aber perpend scheint dies anders zu empfinden: In seinem englischen Satz steht "heartening", nicht "heart-warming". Ich habe extra noch auf Cambridge online geschaut, ob es nicht eine Seitenbedeutung von "heartening" gäbe, die eher in meine Richtung weisen würde, aber die Definitionen gehen alle in Richtung "ermutigend", so wie auch in dem von perpend zitierten Auszug aus dem Merriam-Webster.

Das einzusetzende Wort muss also schon etwas in Richtung "ermutigend" sein, um dem Gedanken des Ursprungssatzes gerecht zu werden.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ich empfinde es ganz ähnlich wie Du, Robocop - aber perpend scheint dies anders zu empfinden: In seinem englischen Satz steht "heartening", nicht "heart-warming". Ich habe extra noch auf Cambridge online geschaut, ob es nicht eine Seitenbedeutung von "heartening" gäbe, die eher in meine Richtung weisen würde, aber die Definitionen gehen alle in Richtung "ermutigend", so wie auch in dem von perpend zitierten Auszug aus dem Merriam-Webster.
> 
> Das einzusetzende Wort muss also schon etwas in Richtung "ermutigend" sein, um dem Gedanken des Ursprungssatzes gerecht zu werden.


Also nach meinem Englischen Sprachempfinden habe ich bei _heartening_ auch zuerst an_ ermutigend_ gedacht. Für mich ist das die Hauptbedeutung. Ich verstehe die Assoziation mit _heart/Herz_ in etwa so wie in dem deutschen Ausdruck _sich ein Herz nehmen_, wo _Herz _ja auch mit _Mut _assoziert wird.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Also nach meinem Englischen Sprachempfinden habe ich bei _heartening_ auch zuerst an_ ermutigend_ gedacht. Für mich ist das die Hauptbedeutung.



Ja, natürlich, ich doch auch. Es scheint sogar die alleinige Bedeutung zu sein. _Nach der Logik des Satzes_ jedoch hätte ich eher etwas in Richtung "anrührend" erwartet. Aber das steht da nicht. Es steht da "heartening" - "ermutigend". Und so muss man das dann halt auch übersetzen, auch wenn etwa Robocop und ich nicht ganz verstehen können, wie "Ermutigung" an dieser Stelle entstehen kann. Nur das wollte ich gesagt haben. 



> Ich verstehe die Assoziation mit _heart/Herz_ in etwa so wie in dem deutschen Ausdruck _sich ein Herz nehmen_, wo _Herz _ja auch mit _Mut _assoziert wird.



Genau so verstehe ich das Wort "herz_erfrischend_" (sozusagen "das Innerste stärkend"), aber das kann eine etwas eigenwillige Interpretation meinerseits sein. Normalerweise wird - nach meiner Beobachtung -  "herzerfrischend" oft in eher oberflächlichen Zusammenhängen eingesetzt.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> _Nach der Logik des Satzes_ jedoch hätte ich eher etwas in Richtung "anrührend" erwartet.


Ich wollte auch nur zu Protokoll geben, dass ich den Satz nie so verstanden hatte wir ihr. Ich glaube also nicht, dass Deine und Robocops ursprüngliche Interpretation der _Logik des Satzes_ entsprang, sondern eines anderen Verständnisses der Bedeutung von _heartening_.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Ich glaube also nicht, dass  Deine und Robocops ursprüngliche Interpretation der _Logik des Satzes_ entsprang, sondern eines anderen Verständnisses der Bedeutung von _heartening_.



Bernd, ich kann Dir berichten, dass ich "heartening" gelesen und über diese Wortwahl gestaunt habe. Ich kenne die Bedeutung des Wortes, und ich habe sie zu Beginn dieses Threads schon gekannt. Ich habe einfach versucht, mir die Situation vorzustellen und mir das Gefühl vorzustellen, das in einer solchen Situation in mir entstehen würde. Das war nicht "heartening", das war nicht "ermutigend".

Aber ich verstehe, dass perpend dies anders empfindet.

Edit: Und nach seiner Erläuterung in Post 17 kann ich besser verstehen, wie perpend zu diesem Empfinden kommt. Das wollte ich (in meinem Post 20) an Robocop herantragen, weil eben die von ihm später (in Post 19) gemachten Vorschläge "anrührend" etc die Aussage des englischen Ursprungssatzes nicht treffen würden.


----------



## perpend

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Robocop

Sowka said:


> ... Ich habe einfach versucht, mir die Situation vorzustellen und mir das Gefühl vorzustellen, das in einer solchen Situation in mir entstehen würde. *Das war nicht "heartening", das war nicht "ermutigend".*


Genau das ist der springende Punkt!


Sowka said:


> Aber ich verstehe, dass *perpend dies anders empfindet*.


Nicht unbedingt, aber dank seiner Erklärung verstehe ich, was er gemeint hat. 
Ein Gefühlszustand der Ermutigung ist meiner Meinung nach nur nachvollziehbar, wenn er sich auf eine konkret erkennbare Situation bezieht, für die man sich eine Wendung zum Besseren erhofft.


----------



## Syzygy

Im Kontext eines Vergleichs mit früheren Generationen von Eltern kann ich mir einen ähnlichen Satz auch im Deutschen vorstellen, etwa "_Die Eltern sind heutzutage so geduldig/viel geduldiger mit ihren Kindern, das macht Mut für die Zukunft._"

edit: Offensichtlich spielen auch die jeweiligen Ansichten des Sprechers bzw. der gesamten Gesellschaft zu richtiger Kindererziehung eine Rolle hier.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Sowka said:


> Ich habe einfach versucht, mir die Situation vorzustellen und mir das Gefühl vorzustellen, das in einer solchen Situation in mir entstehen würde. Das war nicht "heartening", das war nicht "ermutigend".





Robocop said:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt!



Ja, aber dieser Versuch des "Einfühlens" sollte nur der erste Schritt beim Übersetzen sein. Wir dürfen unser eigenes Verständnis einer Situation nicht z*um Maßstab *für unsere Übersetzungsvorschläge machen. Sonst erzeugen wir nämlich einen anderen Text in der Zielsprache als in der Ausgangssprache; dies wäre natürlich keine Übersetzung. Im Zweifelsfalle ist der Originaltext bindend, ob ich ihn nachvollziehen kann oder nicht. Perpend hat um eine Übersetzung gebeten und im Beitrag 17 genauer gefasst, was er meint. *Das* ist die Grundlage für das, was wir hier gemeinsam an Lösungen finden wollen (ich etwa mit meinem Beitrag 18).


----------

